

Ask HN: Why is 20% of the Front Page NY Times Articles? - pokoleo

As of Saturday, at 9PM, 6 posts on the front page are NY Times articles.
======
buss
It could be that the times lowered its paywall after Sandy, and only just
reinstated it, so people have been able to explore and find more interesting
articles than usual.

------
27182818284
I've noticed how prevalent the New York Times is on /r/TrueReddit too. I don't
think there is a complex answer. The answer to me that is most likely is the
simple answer that the New York Times often has quality information and
therefore has its articles shared and voted up more.

------
dave1619
Good catch.

My guess would be that on weekends lots of tech blogs tend to rest and not
publish many articles.

But maybe the New York times is busy on the weekends publishing interesting
human interest stories.

